# Is a Bilge pump necessary?



## mtnwkr (Apr 5, 2011)

I see that just about every mod has a bilge pump. My tin doesn't leak a drop but I'm wondering if I should install one in case of swamping by a rogue wave. If the boat is swamped and only floating from the foam under the seats is a bilge pump going to do any good? I assume all the wiring and battery would be underwater by that point also. 
Thanks for any insight, just trying to build the safest boat I can as I'll be using it in the salt often where the weather and tides can turn quickly. 
Here's a pic because that's why were here right?


----------



## bill (Apr 5, 2011)

i would have one,just because if you ever get caught in a rain storm.a boat full of water will really slow you down.


----------



## rusty.hook (Apr 5, 2011)

If I buy a boat and it does not have a bilge pump, I always install one, just in case I need it. I also put my plug in from the inside, not from the outside in case the bilge is not working or not keeping up with the incoming flow I can pull it. I have in the past in a sudden Texas rain storm had to pull the plug and had the bilge on at the same time. If the plug is inside, you can reach it, if it is on the outside most of the time you cant reach it or see it. Also if you notice the more the boat sits deeper in the water the better the chance you will have for a wave come over the side or back. 
If you notice most of the newer aluminum boats have the plug on a chain from the inside, not the outside, jus' sayin'


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 5, 2011)

I put one in my boat. It seems that I fish in the rain alot and the boat does get pretty sloppy pretty quickly in the rain. It is also a good safety feature. My pump is 800 gph. I actually got it wired up last weekend and tested it out by filling up the rear well with about 12 inches of water. The pump cleared it all out in about 2 minutes.

It's also a relatively cheap and easy install.

Here are the pics:


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Apr 5, 2011)

Even though your boat doesn't leak its still a safe to have one. My boat doesn't leak but over time your drain plugs like to crack and creates a leak so the bilge will help you stay out there longer is you somehow find this issue. For around 30 dollars I would say just buy one in case anything happens.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 5, 2011)

If your boat doesnt let any water in, how do expect it to let water out? Install a bilge pump. It cost less than fishing line these days.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 5, 2011)

No, bilge pumps aren't necessary.....but I'd still have one.

All it takes is one rogue wave, or someone forgetting to put the plug in and you'll with you had one.


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 5, 2011)

I bought a 500 GPH pump that I put a 12V male plug on the end of 3' wire, it plugs into various outlets on the boat and can reach anywhere. It works to fill my livewell and can serve as an emergency bilge. It has yet to be used as a bilge


----------



## zerofivenismo (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree with the guys. Better to have one and not need it, than not have one when you're in deep do-do. I also leave the bilge pump from my portable livewell in the boat as a back up.


----------



## mtnwkr (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys, I'll pick one up this afternoon. =D>


----------



## rusty.hook (Apr 9, 2011)

nathanielrthomas said:


> If your boat doesnt let any water in, how do expect it to let water out? Install a bilge pump. It cost less than fishing line these days.



Pull the plug and keep driving, it will drain out, that's the reason my plug is put in from the inside. My 17' Skeeter bass boat had blown a fuse and that's what I had to do, no problem.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 11, 2011)

rusty.hook said:


> nathanielrthomas said:
> 
> 
> > If your boat doesnt let any water in, how do expect it to let water out? Install a bilge pump. It cost less than fishing line these days.
> ...



I see your logic, and I have used this method, but I wouldnt rely on it. I was over in Greers Ferry, AR, last year and out of nowhere came some crazy strong wind. Whitecaps were insane, waves coming over the edge of the boat, the works. It was hard enough just saying afloat. I definitely would not want to rely on running the boat to remove the water(I woulda been swimming had I tried). Sometimes there are emergency needs for a bilge pump, and for that reason, I recommend one in every boat. Not all of us have the stablility(and means of propulsion) of a bass boat. Some of the guys are running 10 footers on nothing but a trolling motor.

Bottom line is: A bilge pump can save your boat, gear, and most importantly, your life.


----------



## Oldgeek (Apr 11, 2011)

+1 a bilge is cheap insurance in case you hit a stump or a rock and start taking on water. You have a better chance of making it back to shore. Hand bailing will keep you too busy to do anything else and you may sink in place.


----------



## jellio5 (Apr 16, 2011)

Picked up a bilge pump tonight after reading this tread. As soon as the hurricane force winds calm down outside I'll do the install. 

Have a couple quick questions 

1. Is a float switch needed for a 14' boat or should I just put a switch in and use it when needed the boat doesn't leak. 

2. Once I get this installed I will have my trolling motor,graph, some LED lights and a bilge all on one big deep cycle battery. I'm thinking about putting a smaller deep cycle in to power the graph,lights,bilge I'm wondering if the extra weight of the battery is worth it.

3. Is there a difference in mounting the threw hull conector on the side or the transom..seems 50/50 so I'm not sure it makes a difference.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 16, 2011)

jellio5 said:


> Picked up a bilge pump tonight after reading this tread. As soon as the hurricane force winds calm down outside I'll do the install.
> 
> Have a couple quick questions
> 
> ...



I personally don't think you need a float switch, but it won't hurt anything. If you take on water...you turn it on. It's that simple.

Unless you plan on using the pump a lot with the LED lights....I don't think another battery is necessary. The pump and LEDs I expect are not used often.

Through Hull connector...is up to you.

All answers are expressed IMHO. :LOL2:


----------



## Zum (Apr 16, 2011)

Float switch-if you trailer after each use and can see the bottom of your boat easy enough=no,not needed.
At a slip/dock or completly covered decks=might be a good idea.

Batteries-even though the graph,leds and bilge don't draw much power,I think I'd still go with 2.There might be 
some interference,on your fishfinder.You would only need a small battery,I think places(BPS,Cabelas...)sell small rechargable
batteries made for that purpose(think theres a post in the electrical section on it).If you go with a smaller
deep cycle it would be a good backup to your other battery...again not "needed"


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 16, 2011)

If you ever bailed water with a coffee cup(as I have in my old 14ft semi-V during a torrential downpour) you WILL appreciate a bilge pump. It really doesn't take as much water as you think to sink a boat,especially if it is loaded down with gear and another person.


----------



## po1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Zum said:


> Float switch-if you trailer after each use and can see the bottom of your boat easy enough=no,not needed.
> At a slip/dock or completly covered decks=might be a good idea.
> 
> Batteries-even though the graph,leds and bilge don't draw much power,I think I'd still go with 2.There might be
> ...




+1
I don't run the float switch since the back of my boat is open and run it off the main battery. If a problem ever did occur I run a small cabelas 12 volt 8amp battery for the livewell that I could always use as a backup.


----------



## Alumacraft (Apr 16, 2011)

empty coffee can works great to get the water out. 8)


----------



## jellio5 (Apr 17, 2011)

I got the pump almost installed.....little projects turn into big projects....got the boat in the garage after clearing the fresh 3" of snow we got last night :x . I started putting the bilge in and decided I needed to rewire my LED's cause I could have done a better job the first time. That ended up talking most of the evening. Tomorrow I have to go get a small deep cycle to run my bilge,graph and LED's. I was going to put some more 12 volt LED's in but found a neat little light with 8 LED's that runs on triple A batteries and it's amazingly bright so I'll have to get another for the front of the boat. I decided to go with the "D" cell battery operated bow and stern removable lights from Walmart as well as I will probably only need them a handful of time during the year and there easy to put and take off when needed. I've decided to abandoned my rod holders I made and found a nice set of 2 at our local fleet store for $15.00 can't beat that and there way more adjustable. I've also decided to add some graphics to the outside of the boat to give it a little flare. I was going to head to the river in the morning to do some steelhead fishing but the boat needs to get done. At this point I'd settle for a half way decent day to run my motor with the muffs on...the ice won't be gone for awhile. I'll get some pics up and posted tomorrow.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 17, 2011)

i have 5 of the aaa led lights on my boat. you push the lens to turn them on.the're held on by velcro so they also work as a flashlite,and they stick to carpet so you can attach them anywhere on the boat.great under the lid of my hatches.saved me a LOT of wiring!


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 18, 2011)

bcbouy said:


> i have 5 of the aaa led lights on my boat. you push the lens to turn them on.the're held on by velcro so they also work as a flashlite,and they stick to carpet so you can attach them anywhere on the boat.great under the lid of my hatches.saved me a LOT of wiring!



That is a great idea. Where did you get those lights?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 18, 2011)

I found these on E-Bay but I think they can be bought locally.

https://cgi.ebay.com/3-LED-Push-Tap-Touch-Light-3pc-Lot-Super-Bright-NEW-LED-/280628774915?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item4156c74803


----------



## jellio5 (Apr 18, 2011)

The LED's I got from Menards....Home Depot will probably have something similar. I'm still working on getting pics I've been to busy messing with stuff and hopefully I'll be done with all the internal stuff tonight and get some pics of my mods. I opted to go with 2 batteries and decided against putting any decking or flooring in. I'd rather have the extra power and space. Just heading out to the graphics shop for the some vinyl to make the outside a little nicer.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 18, 2011)

i picked up mine @ home depot for 6 bucks apiece.i also put velcro strips on the sides where the light isnt in my eyes.they work great. can post a pic if u want


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 19, 2011)

bcbouy said:


> i picked up mine @ home depot for 6 bucks apiece.i also put velcro strips on the sides where the light isnt in my eyes.they work great. can post a pic if u want



Yes, please post a pic. Do they come with the velcro?


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 19, 2011)

they come velcroed at either end,but i added a strip on the batt. cover as well.you push the face to turn them on/off


----------



## fender66 (Apr 19, 2011)

Me thinks I like those a lot :mrgreen:


----------

